
Lost Circles – Visualize the hidden structure of your Facebook network - davisonio
https://lostcircles.com
======
JorgeGT
Server seems down, but I guess it refers to this?
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lost-circles-
socia...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lost-circles-social-
netwo/ehpmfdlcppenimpibdifodjgfafkjhjl)

I did something similar many years ago, exporting my Facebook data and
plotting a simple force-directed graph [1] of my network, it was quite
interesting how meaningful groups and connections emerge:
[https://wechoosethemoon.es/assets/img/posts/colores.png](https://wechoosethemoon.es/assets/img/posts/colores.png)

\---

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Force-
directed_graph_drawing?o...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Force-
directed_graph_drawing?oldformat=true)

~~~
davisonio
Very interesting! This tool only seems to collect the profile picture and
provide a basic laggy interface to view it. Likely the tool you used
previously for this dones't work thanks to API Facebook changes.

------
woliveirajr
Buy it for $1.99 a year...

~~~
floatrock
So it's a bunch of EU Germans receiving payment for downloading your entire
social graph and click-jacking your facebook session (this looks to be a
chrome extension that would have access to everything, not something that uses
even the marginally-permissioned oauth API).

1\. Where is the GDPR privacy notice?

2\. In light of all the cambridge analytica fallout, where is ANY privacy
notice?

~~~
tshanmu
can't upvote this enough!! I half expected this to be a psychological
experiment to see if users use something like this after the Cambridge
Analytica fallout

------
crossdiver
I see that Cambridge Analytica figured out their rebranding strategy.

~~~
davisonio
Indeed...although from testing this the only thing they gather are the names
and mutuals of your facebook friends with profile pictures.

